# Avances sobre la "Posible" construcción de un Mic. para mediciones



## hazard_1998 (Jun 1, 2012)

juan, que mic me recomendas para empezar a medir?, y pregunto, es muy determinante la calidad de la placa de sonido de la pc para hacer mediciones con el arta?

necesito un cursillo intensivo de electroacustica...


*Nota de Modereitor:*

Este tema se separó de este otro tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/marcas-parlantes-high-end-me-recomiendan-66146/


----------



## juanfilas (Jun 1, 2012)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> creo yo, no hay nada mas para decir.....
> 
> juan, que mic me recomendas para empezar a medir?, y pregunto, es muy determinante la calidad de la placa de sonido de la pc para hacer mediciones con el arta?
> 
> necesito un cursillo intensivo de electroacustica...



Ecm8000, bueno bonito y barato, anda de 10, el único problema es a alta frecuencia, donde suele tener una pendiente positiva de unos 6db de 10khz en adelante, pero nada que no se solucione comparándolo con otro o midiendo un transductor de respuesta conocida.
Lamentablemente necesita alimentación phantom así que, o placa de sonido externa o fuente para el mic.

La placa on board te sobra para medir en tu casa, pero si tenes la externa es bastante mas cómodo.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 1, 2012)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> creo yo, no hay nada mas para decir.....
> 
> juan, que mic me recomendas para empezar a medir?, y pregunto, es muy determinante la calidad de la placa de sonido de la pc para hacer mediciones con el arta?
> 
> necesito un cursillo intensivo de electroacustica...



Hay un micrófono Panasonic WM-61A (Electret) difícil de conseguir, pero económico y con una respuesta a frecuencia corregida que lo hace muy apto para mediciones.


----------



## Iván Francisco (Jun 1, 2012)

Que delirio...y a mi que me da verguenza preguntar.....porque cada vez me doy cuenta que tengo que seguir leyendo. 
A propósito, ahora estoy atrás de uno de estos...


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 1, 2012)

el tema fogo es que ese mic, ademas de que no tengo cómo hacer el soporte, es omnidireccional, y segun entendia, deberia medir con un cardoide, o super cardoide... que juan me corrija...(si, ya se que el soporte cambiará el patron del mic, pero no tengo NI idea de como hacer el soporte)


----------



## Iván Francisco (Jun 1, 2012)

Hola hazard1998:
podés usar un tubo de aluminio muy fino ya que la cápsula tiene tan solo 6mm de diámetro, luego se puede engrosar para el soporte. A AntonioAA le sugerí (ya que practicamos el mismo deporte) que intentara con una flecha de aluminio del mismo calibre (se puede conseguir en una casa de deportes y/o armería o pesca) Las hay de muchos diámetros y los cables por dentro se pueden "fijar" para que no hagan vibrar demasiado la cápsula y generar errores en la medición, empaquetando algodón a modo de relleno.


----------



## juanfilas (Jun 1, 2012)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> el tema fogo es que ese mic, ademas de que no tengo cómo hacer el soporte, es omnidireccional, y segun entendia, deberia medir con un cardoide, o super cardoide... que juan me corrija...(si, ya se que el soporte cambiará el patron del mic, pero no tengo NI idea de como hacer el soporte)



¡No!  para medir conviene que sea omni, sino, no sabes la respuesta en baja frecuencia ya que si es cardioide o hipercardioide tenes efecto de aproximación y la respuesta te puede variar muchos db´s dependiendo de la distancia del mic a la fuente que midas.

Si es solo para diseñar crossovers, te sirve casi cualquier mic de cápsula, pero si lo queres usar para ecualizar la sala... vas a tener que conseguir un omni... y ya que hay omnis baratos, matas dos pájaros de un tipo 

Igual, si compras la cápsula sola y lo queres hacer omni, es simplemente hacer que el sonido "entre" por un agujero chico a la cápsula, de esta forma el agujero tiene menor diámetro que la longitud de onda máxima (1.7cm a 20khz) y "capta" cualquiera sea el ángulo, el problema es que tenes que calibrar la respuesta si o si ya que no va a responder plano.


Saludos


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 1, 2012)

juanfilas dijo:


> ¡No!  para medir conviene que sea omni, sino, no sabes la respuesta en baja frecuencia ya que si es cardioide o hipercardioide tenes efecto de aproximación y la respuesta te puede variar muchos db´s dependiendo de la distancia del mic a la fuente que midas.
> 
> Si es solo para diseñar crossovers, te sirve casi cualquier mic de cápsula, pero si lo queres usar para ecualizar la sala... vas a tener que conseguir un omni... y ya que hay omnis baratos, matas dos pájaros de un tipo
> 
> ...



me mataste ahi.. pero pregunto, si hago medicion en campo cercano, no me va a mentir en la medicion las reverberaciones de la sala siendo omni?


----------



## detrakx (Jun 2, 2012)

juanfilas dijo:


> ¡No!  para medir conviene que sea omni, sino, no sabes la respuesta en baja frecuencia ya que si es cardioide o hipercardioide tenes efecto de aproximación y la respuesta te puede variar muchos db´s dependiendo de la distancia del mic a la fuente que midas.
> Saludos



Juan tengo entendido que el efecto de proximidad se da para cualquier tipo de respuesta polar. Eso si varia respecto al angulo de incidencia respecto micro / fuente. 
Para la mayoria de los casos en las mediciones se hacen sobre el eje.

Aprovecho y dejo como ejemplo las graficas de las respuesta del AKG D112 micro dinamico cardiode utilizado para bombo y bajo. Donde se aprecia el efecto de proximidad.

Hazard yo tambien tengo de hace tiempo el ECM8000 y lo recomiendo.
Por otra parte vuelvo a citar el test de micros para medir los parlantes. (esto esta en otro post)
http://www.realtraps.com/art_microphones.htm
En la que esos 2 valles me huele a problemas en el recinto principalmente el de 180hz. El de 1Khz es una incognita, tengo mediciones en las que figura ese pozo de unos -3db. y otras que no figura.
Moviendo un poco la posicion del mic a veces se compensa y tambien influyen las fluctuaciones en tiempo real.



hazard_1998 dijo:


> me mataste ahi.. pero pregunto, si hago  medicion en campo cercano, no me va a mentir en la medicion las  reverberaciones de la sala siendo omni?



Al ser omni hay mas posibilidades, por que capta en todas las direcciones, es necesario buscar un sitio lejos de las superficies que reflejen el sonido.
Tambien es buena idea ubicar paneles absorbentes alrededor como figura en el test. Frazadas gruesas rodeando la medicion puede ayudar en medias y altas frecuencias. 
Es bueno comparar las mediciones dentro de un recinto a campo muy cercano (ojo con el efecto de proximidad). Vs medicion en un patio, terraza, etc.

Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 2, 2012)

Ya que sale el tema ... el amigo Ivan me facilitó un par de capsulas Panasonic....

No conclui los experimentos pero adelanto:

- A uno de ellos lo monté en un microfonito de PC , suspendido en una goma esponjosa que obtuve de un rodillo de impresora HP , muy adecuado...

- Al otro lo puse como dice Ivan , dentro de un tubo de aluminio .... Los primeros ensayo fueron NEFASTOS , no es tan facil hacer un direccional ! 
Ahora lo puse superficialmente en el mismo tubo suspendido por la misma goma y funciona mucho mejor

Que pruebas hago? Lo comparo con un Samson C01 , totalmente omni .... Ensayo a impulso con el Arta, mi idea es medir las resonancias del montaje. 
No solo mido la respuesta en frecuencia ... los PANASONIC tienen mucha mejor respuesta en alta frecuencia , sino el "Burst Decay" , que entiendo da idea de las resonancias .
Las pruebas las hice con un baffle xx a aprox 1 m , todas en las mismas condiciones...

Como ven , respecto a una capsula comun , el BD de los Panasonic es mucho mejor , si bien el Samson es extremadamente prolijo . 
*Espero y AGRADEZCO sus comentarios !!!!*

Burst decay de un microfono comun , en el fondo del tubo los Panasonic dan PEOR!!


Panasonic en soporte de PC


BD Panasonic en tubo de Al : 


BD del Samson:


Respuesta en frecuencia Panasonic Vs. uno comun:


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 2, 2012)

Esta cápsula la emplee en un medidor de espectro en tiempo real, y me dio un resultado excelente, es muy sensible y entrega muy buena señal.

El medidor cumplió con creces los criterios de diseño (Y necesidades)

Lamentablemente el ecualizador que debía encargarse de la corrección necesaria para ecualizar NO me dio la misma satisfacción. 

Cometí 2 errores en su diseño y construcción.

1) Lo hice de solo 10 bandas, debió haber sido en tercios de octava.
2) Emplee capacitores comunes en la confección de los filtros, por lo que me volví bastante loco ajustando sus valores. Debí emplear capacitores al 1% o mejores.

Esto va como experiencia ajena para quién tenga la misma idea. 

*Edit:*

Colocar la cápsula dentro de un tubo mejora en un sentido y empeora en otros, si bien la hace más direccional agrega un resonador y altera las mediciones.


----------



## 2SC2922 (Jun 2, 2012)

Se puede hacer el de linkwitz, hasta se puede modificar la capsula si es la WM-61A. 
http://www.linkwitzlab.com/sys_test.htm#Mic

Tenes el pre de PCP 
http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/medicionCHE/preampPanasonic/PreampElectmod.html

Todavia esta el de Eric Wallin, pero esta de baja la pagina, solo se puede ver por webarchive.
http://web.archive.org/web/20060702...on.net/tammie_eric/audio/preamp2/preamp2.html


----------



## juanfilas (Jun 2, 2012)

detrakx dijo:


> Juan tengo entendido que el efecto de proximidad se da para cualquier tipo de respuesta polar. Eso si varia respecto al angulo de incidencia respecto micro / fuente.
> Para la mayoria de los casos en las mediciones se hacen sobre el eje.
> 
> Aprovecho y dejo como ejemplo las graficas de las respuesta del AKG D112 micro dinamico cardiode utilizado para bombo y bajo. Donde se aprecia el efecto de proximidad.
> ...



Todos los mics tienen efecto de aproximación, pero al ser mas direccionales se acentúa, si es omni serán 3-4db supongamos, un hipercardioide tiene 12-15db que es muchísimo.

De todas formas, yo les recomiendo que el mic que hagan (o compren) sea omni ya que:

Si es direccional solo sirve para medir en campo cercano y el omni en campo cercano se comporta casi igual (al estar tan cerca de la fuente agarra 99% sonido directo).

Si medís ya a 30-40 cm y es un bafle grande, la medición va a ser errónea ya que dependiendo del angulo a los transductores te puede variar unos db´s la respuesta.

Ya que van a hacer el gasto, si el mic es omni pueden hacer ecualización de sala pero si es direccional no, recuerden que el oído escucha omnidireccionalmente, y si ecualizamos supongamos plano en campo directo, va a ser completamente distinto a lo que escuchemos, en el punto de escucha hay que ecualizar plano en campo difuso, y después corregir dependiendo de la sala y nuestros gustos. Si ecualizamos plano en campo directo, sirve, pero es mas engorroso dejar la respuesta bien.

Saludos.



Antonio, veo algo mal en los CSD, si los tomaste a 1 metro y dentro de una sala, deberías tener mucho mas quilombo en baja  frecuencia que en alta, y vos tenes justo lo contrario... 
Por otro lado, esta bueno que el eje "periods" lo pongas en mS así es mas intuitivo y fácil de interpretar.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 2, 2012)

Para los que le gusta en bandeja de plata 

http://bit.ly/L9dulZ

Saludos!


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 2, 2012)

Impresionante lo tuyo juan, y la buena predisposicion que tenes al explicar todo! Veremos como, pero espero llegar a lo que me comentaste por MP ;-)


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 2, 2012)

Juan: Gracias por contestar . No son CSD sino Burst Decay ( aun no se exactamente la diferencia ) , como el nombre lo indica , lo que queria era ver como se comportaba el "envase" de la capsula , ya que estuve intentando hacer algo direccional como el ECM8000  ....Por supuesto que se portaba MAL , como dijo el sabio Don Fogonazo . Llegue incluso a ranurar un tubo de pvc .
Por otra parte , no lo tomes como medicion de sala  ya que NO lo es.... lo hice sobre unos bafflecitos que uso en el taller , en una estanteria , no son un prodigio de FR , tienen unos tweeters piezo Leson que son TREMENDOS y como dije siempre, mi taller es muy poco reverberante , esta literalmente cubierto de estanterias con cajas de carton , como ilustro:

Ver el archivo adjunto 51918

...y en los alrededores es igual o peor ....
Lo unico lindo de los baffles es que me mate enchapandolos y lustrando ...

EN DEFINITIVA : lo que buscaba es comparar la respuesta frente a uno "bueno" ( el Samson ) .....


----------



## juanfilas (Jun 2, 2012)

muy bueno el tallercito! yo ahora me quiero comprar un torno y no se donde mier** meterlo :enfadado: :enfadado:

Será reberverante, pero tiene buena difusión!


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 2, 2012)

En vez de esos , apurate a ver si conseguis un Dremel ...son de mano y vienen con muchos accesorios....
Ese lo compre hace 1 siglo , cuando no habia....

El lugar NO es reverberante, es hasta muy "seco" ... solo te mata que empieza a vibrar todo cuando subis la SPL ...


----------



## osk_rin (Nov 5, 2013)

yo encontre esto:
http://gainphile.blogspot.mx/2008/11/cheap-and-accurate-speaker-measurement.html
aca hay mas:
http://www.sensibleaudio.dk/Measurement_Mic/microphone.htm

Por ahi tengo una capsulita de mic, o es mejor solo conectarlo a la entrada de microfono?


----------



## AntonioAA (Nov 6, 2013)

La PC ya te provee la entrada para este tipo de microfonos... basta con probarlo enchufandolo.

Respecto al montaje ... yo probé dentro de tubos y no me gustó . Lo dejaria lo mas suelto posible suspendido dentro de gomaespuma . De paso ayuda a aislar un poco las ondas reflejadas.
Mi Hijo ha estado haciendo experiencias con Isobox ( googlealo a ver que es ) , que es algo parecido a lo que te estoy diciendo . No pude seguir experimentando de modo que mucho mas no puedo decirte.


----------



## juanfilas (Nov 6, 2013)

Les comento, Dayton esta vendindo un sistema integrado de mediciones acústicas, se enchufa por USB a la pc y listo, viene hasta con su propio soft, y sale muy barato http://www.daytonaudio.com/index.php/test-measurement/umm-6-usb-measurement-microphone.html

Se ahorran la placa externa y los dolores de cabeza...


----------



## osk_rin (Nov 6, 2013)

AntonioAA dijo:


> La PC ya te provee la entrada para este tipo de microfonos... basta con probarlo enchufandolo.
> 
> Respecto al montaje ... yo probé dentro de tubos y no me gustó . Lo dejaria lo mas suelto posible suspendido dentro de gomaespuma . De paso ayuda a aislar un poco las ondas reflejadas.
> Mi Hijo ha estado haciendo experiencias con Isobox ( googlealo a ver que es ) , que es algo parecido a lo que te estoy diciendo . No pude seguir experimentando de modo que mucho mas no puedo decirte.



mientras me ahorro para el dayton, hare experimentos con ese programita que sugiere Antonio 
ahora que tengo el modo de comprar en usa, "Vivo a 6 horas de los gringos" Lo unico que no tengo es dinero ja ja.
el microfono cuesta $70 dolares: 
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=390-808


----------



## AntonioAA (Nov 11, 2013)

Como me quede monentaneamente sin microfono , recordé que tenia guardadas las capsulitas Panasonic tan bien nombradas que me regalo un amigo ... Decidí ponerlas a prueba .
Gran inconveniente: Para medir con Arta , es necesario entra en la "línea de entrada" de la PC y con un solo canal . La entrada de microfono NO sirve ya que es mono y provee la polarizacion para los electret. 
Encontre este sitio muy ilustrativo:

http://www.hobby-hour.com/electronics/computer_microphone.php

que muestra la conexion de dichos microfonos .... 

De modo que monté una plaquetita minuscula con una R y un C ... y funcionó !!
Como no me gusta copiar sin modificar algo , se me ocurrio lo siguiente : En lugar de utilizar una bateria externa como he visto aqui: ( tiene un pre para el microfono pero he visto que no es necesario ) 
http://www.sensibleaudio.dk/Measurement_Mic/microphone.htm
Se me ocurrió usar la salida USB que como sabemos provee 5V . 
De modo que a la PC va la "salida" de señal con el microfono polarizado y al USB un cable que tenia con el conector .
Me queda conseguir el microfono "bueno" como para hacer un par de medidas con ambos y contrastarlas . Seguire informando


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 11, 2013)

OJO con la alimentación de los USB por que mete una cantidad impresionante de ruido 
Yo seguiría con una batería o una mini-fuente-regulada...


----------



## ramiro77 (Nov 11, 2013)

Por qué no usan el circuito de Linkwitz a baterías? A mí al principio me parecía medio molesto, mas aún si la idea es comprar una placa de audio BUENA para poder tomar mediciones ya que todas traen phantom a ese nivel. Pero despúes pensando en las ventajas de tener cero ruido, me convencí.

El problema de armar micrófonos es que mas allá del datasheet de la cápsula, no tenés idea cómo es la respuesta. Lo ideal sería meter el mic en un calibrador. Yo para esto me diseñé el cuerpo del mic de 7mm externos para poder meterlo con adaptador a un calibrador. Plus que tenga una base de 40mm redonda con cuatro agujeros pasantes de 3mm para poder atornillar directo a una caja donde va el circuito con las baterías. Es decir que el mic tendría una caja integrada y lo único que hay que tirar es el cable balanceado hacia la placa de audio. Estoy pidiendo presupuestos a tornerías a ver cuánto me pasan.

Les dejo el PDF grotesco que hice para pedir presupuesto si a alguien le interesa. Al diámetro interno le dí 6,05mm. Las WM61a no están rectificadas ni nada, van de 5,98 a 6,05mm. De última si no les entra la cápsula a presión, les piden que se lo repasen un poquito más y ya.

Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA (Nov 11, 2013)

Al menos por las pruebitas burdas que hice , no aprecie ningun ruido... tengo la bateria a mano y el enchufe correspondiente por si noto algo ( *Se agradece la acotacion* !! ) 

Ramiro: de donde saco un calibrador?? Es mas caro el collar que el perro! 

Esto es para salir del paso y aprovechar las capsulitas .... mi idea era contrastarlo con el Samson que tiene mi hijo ( del cual hice la curva de compensacion ) y generar una nueva sobre las diferencias ( *bruto*, sencillito y barato ) 

Tengo armadas dos versiones : una reemplazando la capsula de un mic de PC y otra en un tubo de aluminio ( las pruebas que hice enterrandola en el tubo son desastrosas ) . 
Ademas monté una Iso-box  con unos retazos de Fonac que tenia .
Voy a hacer unas pruebas y comento e ilustro .


----------



## ramiro77 (Nov 11, 2013)

Si vamos al caso Antonio, un ECM8000 tampoco trae archivo de calibración y no te ofrece un pomo de certeza sobre lo que estás midiendo. La diferencia es que cuesta una luca, contra 250/300 mangos que puede costar hacer el circuito de Linkwitz y mandar a tornear un tubo sin demasiadas pretensiones estéticas.
En mi caso estoy casi seguro de que un amigo tiene calibrador y se lo puedo dar para que me lo calibre. Y si no me lo calibra, en vez de gastarme una luca me gasté la tercera o cuarta parte en algo que me deja igual de seguro 

Probaste meter la cápsula en un tubo de aluminio y no te dió buenos resultados? De qué largo es el tubo y qué diámetro externo tiene? Entraba a presión la cápsula? Qué circuito usaste para mover la cápsula y a qué la conectaste? Perdoná tantas preguntas pero me interesa


----------



## osk_rin (Nov 12, 2013)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Al menos por las pruebitas burdas que hice , no aprecie ningun ruido... tengo la bateria a mano y el enchufe correspondiente por si noto algo ( *Se agradece la acotacion* !! )
> 
> Ramiro: de donde saco un calibrador?? Es mas caro el collar que el perro!
> 
> ...



Vamos antonio! Te sigo 
y asi desquito mi curiosidad que me mata ja ja  
saludos


----------



## osk_rin (Nov 12, 2013)

que tal estará este pre?:
http://www.zen22142.zen.co.uk/Circuits/Audio/ecmmic.html


----------



## AntonioAA (Nov 12, 2013)

ramiro77 dijo:


> Probaste meter la cápsula en un tubo de aluminio y no te dió buenos resultados? De qué largo es el tubo y qué diámetro externo tiene? Entraba a presión la cápsula? Qué circuito usaste para mover la cápsula y a qué la conectaste? Perdoná tantas preguntas pero me interesa



Fueron mis intentos de hacerlo "direccional" El tubo es de unos 10mm y lo llené con algodon por detras de la capsula y la capsula la inserté dentro de una gomaespuma densa ... tratando de achicar vibraciones . Lo comparé con el otro haciendo mediciones de CSD del Arta ...HORRIBLE ...
No se si el metodo es el mas correcto , pero a mismo parlante , ambiente , ampli etc etc ... me sirve de comparativa . 
A veces hay que "limar con la sierra y serrar con la lima " 

En cuanto tenga un rato vuelvo a la carga y publico resultados . 
Convengamos que en estos tiempos 1 Luca$  no es taaanto , pero dada la frecuencia de uso y la fiebre DIY ... uno lo hace por la "ciencia" .....



Osk:  esta lindo ese pre ... pero los electret que hablamos tienen suficiente ganancia por ellos mismos.
Eso esta bien para una capsula simple o un dinamico....


----------



## Iván Francisco (Nov 12, 2013)

Estoy buscando las cápsulas que me quedaron y no puedo hallarlas, tenía muchas info en la compu y perdí algo con un hdd que se echó a perder....estoy atento AA....!


----------



## ramiro77 (Nov 12, 2013)

AntonioAA dijo:
			
		

> Fueron mis intentos de hacerlo "direccional" El tubo es de unos 10mm y lo llené con algodon por detras de la capsula y la capsula la inserté dentro de una gomaespuma densa ... tratando de achicar vibraciones . Lo comparé con el otro haciendo mediciones de CSD del Arta ...HORRIBLE ...
> No se si el metodo es el mas correcto , pero a mismo parlante , ambiente , ampli etc etc ... me sirve de comparativa .
> A veces hay que "limar con la sierra y serrar con la lima "



Por qué necesitabas hacerlo direccional? Los condenser que ofrecen para medición en teoría son omni. Recuerdo mi viejo ECM8000, comprado en un local de instrumentos musicales donde tenían cuatro tirados y olvidados en un rincón. Eran de las partidas viejas. En la caja tenían el esquema polar y según ese esquema eran totalmente omni. Si el gráfico era real, pues entonces para mediciones de sala eran de lo mejorcito. Para medir bafles se complica un poco, pero nada que no se pueda solventar midiendo al aire libre en algún momento de silencio (por la noche generalmente medía ya que los pájaros no molestaban tanto).



			
				AntonioAA dijo:
			
		

> En cuanto tenga un rato vuelvo a la carga y publico resultados .
> Convengamos que en estos tiempos 1 Luca$  no es taaanto , pero dada la frecuencia de uso y la fiebre DIY ... uno lo hace por la "ciencia" .....



Si un ECM viniera con archivo de calibración, en ese caso una luca no es tanto. Traer el Dayton EMM6 (el que vieron ustedes pero sin USB) cuesta alrededor de 700 mangos si viene de Amazon. El tema de armar un omni para medición pasa por una cuestión de costo vs beneficio, y también como decís vos simplemente por el gusto de armar  Además gastar una luca en algo que usaría cada muerte de obispo no está en mis planes. Ya tuve el ECM como te dije, y lo terminé vendiendo. Hoy, algunos años después, lo necesito de vuelta


----------



## AntonioAA (Nov 12, 2013)

La idea era medir solo lo que sale del baffle ... y lo menos posible del ambiente , sacar todo afuera no es de lo mas practico si bien no imposible.
Si el ECM tiene la curva que prometen , sus variaciones son insignificantes frente a lo que podes medir en un baffle , a menos de que tengas una camara realmente anecoica .
Y la idea con esto mas que nada ( en mi caso ) es ajustar crossovers y verificar el balance general , nada demasiado pretensioso.


----------



## Iván Francisco (Nov 12, 2013)

Antonio: si las cápsulas que tenés son las Panasonic WM-61A (yo todavía las estoy buscando) acá encontré un archivo de calibración para dichas cápsulas...espero sirva....
Corrijo el archivo de calibración de la cápsula....


----------



## osk_rin (Nov 12, 2013)

Hace un tiempo tenia un micrófono que había reciclado de un monitor compac  es como de 1cm es grande-cito, bueno el punto es que lo agarre le puse un cable lo conecte a la entrada del mic, abrí el ARTA y la burda prueba que hice me salio esto:


----------



## osk_rin (Nov 13, 2013)

ya hice un pcb para el pre que aparece en el enlace publicado por antonio 
Como de costumbre no soy un gran diseñador pero el esfuerzo hago XD


quien tenga un poco de paciencia dele  una revisada por favor


----------



## AntonioAA (Nov 13, 2013)

osk_rin dijo:


> Hace un tiempo tenia un micrófono que había reciclado de un monitor compac  es como de 1cm es grande-cito, bueno el punto es que lo agarre le puse un cable lo conecte a la entrada del mic, abrí el ARTA y la burda prueba que hice me salio esto:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 101329



Esa medicion es por demas normal , Osk ! , tambien puedes probar con la de impulso ( va a dar mas fea todavia ) . Lo unico que habria que ver es de donde viene ese dip en 1KHz .
Lo ideal seria que armes la "caja arta" y poder medir con Steps en dos canales .
Por otra parte te dije que para ese microfono que tienes NO HACE FALTA EL CIRCUITO !!
Solo con una pila , resistencia y un capacitor ya lo tienes .... ( el esquema esta en lo que puse ) Y eso para poder entrar en la placa de sonido por la "Linea de entrada"  en un solo canal , ya que el otro es la referencia de salida del parlante.

Ivan:  las capsulas no tienen nada visible , son las que me enviaste vos . Probaré con dicha curva !! Gracias


----------



## AntonioAA (Nov 13, 2013)

Casi publico de nuevo lo mismo , pero acá estan las mediciones que mencionaba ( la memoria me estaba fallando !! )

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...construccion-mic-mediciones-76534/#post662190



Agradeciendo el archivo que subió IvanFrancisco , me tome el trabajito de "formatearlo" para Arta ... por si a alguien le sirve 
Atencion: no me dejo subirlo como .mic , de modo que esta como .txt ... deben renombrarlo para usarlo.


----------



## osk_rin (Nov 13, 2013)

Gracias antonio, 
si lo entendi y en lo que andube investigando me encontre con ese circuito de la pila tambien, Perpo armare el pre para medir a doble canar con el Steps supongo que sera mas "precisa" la medicion  por lo pronto ya tengo avance del pre en estos dias lo armo y armo la caja arta completa 

saludos


----------



## AntonioAA (Nov 13, 2013)

osk_rin dijo:


> Gracias antonio,
> si lo entendi y en lo que andube investigando me encontre con ese circuito de la pila tambien, Perpo armare el pre para medir a doble canar con el Steps supongo que sera mas "precisa" la medicion  por lo pronto ya tengo avance del pre en estos dias lo armo y armo la caja arta completa
> 
> saludos



Como te tengo que explicar que el pre NO HACE FALTA ??!!! 

Lo unico mas "preciso"que vas a lograr es SATURAR LA ENTRADA!!!


----------



## osk_rin (Nov 13, 2013)

ta gueno


Quiza ud se refiera a la entrada normal del mic "eso creo yo" que se ha de saturar si le meto la señal del pre directa  yo Pretendia usar ese pre para probar esta configuracion sugerida en el steps:


Si sigo mal me he ganado unos buenos coscorrones 
Edit: Investigue que tapoco hace falta un pre se puede hacer directo a la linea de entrada con la configuracion antes mencionada por usted, bueno probare primero la mas facil que es esta:






y me pondre a fabricar la caja arta como esta en su manual 

saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA (Nov 13, 2013)

JAJAJA , me has hecho reir .. .al menos entras en razones.

ESE es el circuito que debes usar ! . El diagrama habla de un "Mic preamp" porque puede ser dinamico , condenser , cada uno con sus caracteristicas ... pero estas usando ELECTRET y ya tiene su transistor incorporado , por ello es necesario polarizarlo con la pila.


----------



## hiendaudio (Jun 5, 2014)

Buenas a todos, es mi primer post en el foro, aunque conozco personalmente a varios. (juan filas, edu, hazard, ramiro, y alguno más..)

Revivo este hilo en un intento de poder hacer algún aporte interesante.

Arranco por poner las calibraciones "informales" por sustitución de dos micrófonos conocidos en el mercado. El ya clásico ECM8000 de Behringer, y el de dBX.

Las curvas son en campo libre a 0º y a 90º


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 6, 2014)

Hola hiend!!! Que bueno verte por acá!!!
Tenés idea de que antigüedad tiene el Beringher de las mediciones? Por que parecen haber modelos "viejos", que son buenos, y otros "no tan viejos" que son no-tan-buenos


----------



## hiendaudio (Jun 6, 2014)

Es de los nuevos. Tengo uno "de los viejos" y es mucho más plano. De todos modos podríamos tomarlo como que los viejos estaban diseñados para free field (FF)....osea planos on axis, y estos para campo de presión o campo difuso (hay poca diferencia entre la calibración en campo difuso y de presión)...osea planos al campo difuso (lo que implica una subida on axis más o menos de las características de la que se ve en la gráfica.)

Eso si, los nuevos suelen tener más ruido, en ese sentido si se podría decir que son de peor calidad. Para medir en general no importa (salvo que se lo pretenda usar para medir niveles de ruido relativamente bajos).
El mio (del 2002) tiene 26dBA de ruido, mientras que en otro nuevo (2008 aprox) medí unos 31dBA


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 6, 2014)

hiendaudio dijo:


> Buenas a todos, es mi primer post en el foro, aunque conozco personalmente a varios. (juan filas, edu, hazard, ramiro, y alguno más..)



doy fé de que se realizó una cumbre donde participó hiendaudio y fogonazo, de la cual hay fotos, aunque dichas fotos se encuentran bajo custodia.


----------



## hiendaudio (Jun 6, 2014)

> doy fé de que se realizó una cumbre donde participó hiendaudio y fogonazo, de la cual hay fotos, aunque dichas fotos se encuentran bajo custodia.



Menos mal que te fuiste antes de que llegasen los travestis y los enanos!


----------



## juanfilas (Jun 6, 2014)

Bienvenido Hiendaudio! esperemos que empieces a desparramar tu conocimiento por acá! 
Para los que no saben, hiendaudio es uno de los referentes del audio en este pais y bastante mas, haganle caso


----------



## hiendaudio (Jun 6, 2014)

> Bienvenido Hiendaudio! esperemos que empieces a desparramar tu conocimiento por acá!
> Para los que no saben, hiendaudio es uno de los referentes del audio en este pais y bastante mas, haganle caso



Gracias por el cumplido, pero no exageres!


----------



## hiendaudio (Jun 6, 2014)

Bueno, vamos con un poquito de teoría y usos de micrófonos de medición.

Para casi todas las mediciones de sonido se utilizan micrófonos del tipo omnidireccional, esto es así por varias razones. A saber:

Si lo que se esta midiendo es un espacio acústico (una sala) o un sistema electroacústico instalado dentro de una sala, precisamente se busca captar el sonido que llega de todos los sitios. (salvo en mediciones de parámetros como fracción de energía lateral, donde se usa un figura de 8, o bien en las más recientes mediciones de impulsos 3d) 

Si se esta midiendo un altavoz (o cualquier otro elemento que produzca sonido) y se pretende independencia del espacio acústico, uno podría pensar que lo mejor es un micrófono más "direccional". Error. No es que la direccionalidad no ayude, pero la verdad es que ayuda poco (si hablamos de mediciones de precisión) y ademas introduce otros tantos problemas que hacen que la fiabilidad decaiga terriblemente. Por ejemplo, en los micros omnis la respuesta off axis solo varia en alta frecuencia y de un modo muy predecible de acuerdo a su diámetro de cápsula, de cuerpo, y diseño de grilla en el caso que aplique, mientras que en un cardioide las variaciones son bastante más pronunciadas, incontroladas, y solo son realmente cardioides puros  en frecuencias medias (salvo algunas excepciones), lo cual hace que la respuesta al campo difuso sea poco plana. Además sufren efecto de proximidad, lo cual hace que su respuesta en bajas y medias-bajas frecuencias sea dependiente de la distancia a la fuente.

Los micros omnidireccionales también sufren menos el efecto del viento en caso de mediciones en exteriores (esto puede producir variaciones significativas en mediciones de ruido)

En general se puede decir que los micrófonos omnidireccionales son los más parecidos a un "transductor ideal".

....continua.


----------



## hiendaudio (Jun 6, 2014)

Continuando...

Claro esta que para que un micrófono sea clasificado como "de medición" no basta con que solo sea omnidireccional.
Además de esto, se requiere que tenga una respuesta plana dentro de un gran ancho de banda, nivel de ruido y spl máximo de acuerdo a la situación. ¿Esto basta? depende para que, y para quien...

Digamos que, conceptualmente, un micro que cumple estos requisitos en principio se puede usar para medición. Pero la cosa no queda ahí, los micros de medición "puros y duros" standarizados por IEC y ANSI tienen que pasar una serie de requerimientos constructivos y de performance bastante exigentes. Se nomalizan las dimensiones, y practicamente toda su construcción, de modo tal que incluso micrófonos de diferentes fabricantes que respondan "al mismo tipo" pueden tener respuestas que rara vez superan el 1/2dB de diferencia entre si. Mecánicamente y eléctricamente son virtualmente idénticos, independientemente de la marca o año. 

Vamos a las clasificaciones:

Por tamaño: Hay de 1", de 1/2", de 1/4" y más raramente de 1/8".

Las medidas reales de diámetro en la grilla son 23,77mm, 13,2mm, 7mm, y 3,5mm respectivamente. ( es un dato sumamente importante porque condiciona que el micrófono pueda ser introducido en el calibrador acústico, por ejemplo, en el  ECM8000 que no es un micrófono de medición standarizado, mide 12,7mm en el extremo. Resultado: baila en un calibrador standard......se tomaron en serio lo de la 1/2" ) 

Los de 1/2" son los de uso más extendido y general, ya que poseen muy buena sensibilidad, bajo ruido, y en la mayoría de los casos interfieren relativamente poco el campo acústico.
Los de 1" se utilizan cuando se requieren mediciones del más bajo nivel de ruido y estabilidad (esto último hoy día es discutible ya que las últimas versiones de 1/2" de Brüel & Kjaer tienden a ser más estables que el clásico 4145 de 1")
Los de 1/4" y 1/8" se usan en mediciones de muy alta frecuencia, muy alto SPL, y en donde se pretenda poca interferencia al campo acústico y muy poca diferencia entre la respuesta en campo libre (FF), campo difuso (DF) y de presión (PF). 

Clasificación por calidad de respuesta:

Tipo 1, y tipo 2, básicamente. Aunque tipo 1 o 2 es una clasificación IEC (IEC 61672) más extensiva a todo el instrumental de medición acústico. Existen tambíen los tipo 0 y existía el tipo 3. Se suele designar como micrófono de medición tipo 1 a un mic que cumple IEC 61672 tipo 1, la cual es una norma que define a los medidores de presión sonora, micros que se utilizan en ellos, calibradores, etc)

Tipo 1 es el standard de alta calidad, tipo 2 es menos exigente y se suele utilizar en instrumental más económico.

Clasificación según IEC 61094 – 4

Se clasifican como "working standard" , y "Laboratory standard", por ejemplo un mic de "trabajo" de 1/2" y calibración a campo libre, se designa como WS2F (WS de working standard, 2= 1/2", F= Free field).

1"=1
1/2"=2
1/4"=3 

F=Free field
P=Presure field

Así, un WS1p es un mic de trabajo de 1" y calibración para campo de presión.
Así un WS3f es un mic de trabajo de 1/4" y calibración para campo libre.
Un LS1p, es un mic standard de laboratorio de 1" con calibración para campo de presión (aquí hay que aclarar que los que se denominan "de laboratorio" son solo los que se usan como standard primario en laboratorio. Osea, no se usan para hacer mediciones acústicas de todos los días, sino para hacer calibraciones primarias. Todos son de campo de presión, ya que solo se utilizan en cavidades (acopladores) )

....continua.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 6, 2014)

juanfilas dijo:


> Bienvenido Hiendaudio! esperemos que empieces a desparramar tu conocimiento por acá!
> Para los que no saben, hiendaudio es uno de los referentes del audio en este pais y bastante mas, haganle caso


 
Aunque el nick no lo ayude mucho, es un tipo que es muy serio y sabe un montón.


----------



## hiendaudio (Jun 6, 2014)

Continuando...

Vamos a ver lo que es " calibración al campo directo", "calibración al campo de presión", etc.

Como los micrófonos tienen un diámetro distinto de cero sufren difracción. Esto hace que no capten igual el sonido que les llega desde el frente que el que les llega desde otros ángulos.

Por ejemplo, si el micrófono responde de modo perfectamente plano al un frente de ondas que le llega "el eje" (ángulo 0º, y normal al diafragma) a otros ángulos (o al campo difuso, que es la "integración" de las presiones a todos los ángulos) responderá con una caída en altas frecuencias   producto de la difracción (una especie de "sombra" acústica).

Así las cosas, los fabricantes "calibran" o especifican los micrófono para distintas condiciones de campo. 

Un micrófono que se especifica de campo libre (o FF) es aquel que responde plano en el eje, y que va teniendo una caída progresiva de alta frecuencia a medida que se incrementa al ángulo desde donde le llega el sonido. En campo difuso la respuesta tiene una caída en alta frecuencia. 

Un micrófono que se especifica como de "campo de presión", es aquel que responde de modo plano dentro de un campo de "presión" (este tipo de respuesta es la que hay dentro de una cavidad, en donde la longitud de onda es mucho más grande que la cavidad misma). La respuesta de campo de presión es muy similar a la de campo difuso, y un micrófono así especificado responde con una subida en altas frecuencias si se excita a 0º en campo libre. 

Es raro, pero algunos micrófonos se especifican para campo difuso, lo cual significa ni más ni menos que responden plano al campo difuso. Tienen una subida en altas frecuencias para el campo libre a 0º.

Las diferencias entre campo libre, campo de presión, y campo difuso, son en alta frecuencia y dependen del diámetro. Por ejemplo, para un micrófono de 1/2", a 20KHz la diferencia entre campo libre y campo difuso es de unos 7dB (aunque depende del modelo). Para campo de presión es muy similar, pero cambia ligeramente la forma de la caída.

Para un micrófono de 1/4" es de unos 4dB a 20Khz.

Como se puede ver, a medida que disminuye el diámetro el efecto se reduce dada una determinada frecuencia. Esto significa menor error en caso de medir sin conocer la condición de campo. (como suele ser en la práctica cuando no se mide ni en acopladores ni en cámara anecoica)





> Aunque el nick no lo ayude mucho, es un tipo que es muy serio y sabe un montón.



Lo que pasa es que esta tergiversado el término "hi end". Yo lo tomo como una expresión anglosajona que significa "alta performance" o alto desempeño. En cualquier cosa existen las cosas que de veras son mejores que la media y que responden a standares más altos. Otra cosa es que en audio la expresión hi end se haya tornado sinónimo de "venta de humo" a causa de chamuyos varios, y a que equipos supuestamente "hi end" no responden como tales.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 7, 2014)

*! Bienvenido a la Comunidad ¡ *

Y gracias por este aporte.



hiendaudio dijo:


> Menos mal que te fuiste antes de que llegasen los travestis y los enanos!



! Me arrepiento de haberme ido ¡


----------



## ramiro77 (Jun 7, 2014)

hiendaudio dijo:


> Es de los nuevos. Tengo uno "de los viejos" y es mucho más plano. De todos modos podríamos tomarlo como que los viejos estaban diseñados para free field (FF)....osea planos on axis, y estos para campo de presión o campo difuso (hay poca diferencia entre la calibración en campo difuso y de presión)...osea planos al campo difuso (lo que implica una subida on axis más o menos de las características de la que se ve en la gráfica.)
> 
> Eso si, los nuevos suelen tener más ruido, en ese sentido si se podría decir que son de peor calidad. Para medir en general no importa (salvo que se lo pretenda usar para medir niveles de ruido relativamente bajos).
> El mio (del 2002) tiene 26dBA de ruido, mientras que en otro nuevo (2008 aprox) medí unos 31dBA



El de las mediciones es el mío no?
Si es así, pues lo compré este mismo año hace un par de meses. Lo que no sé es cuánto tiempo tendría de guardado en el local, pues como no suelen venderse por acá los tienen guardados. Es el segundo que tengo, y el primero que compré fue en el mismo local hace unos tres años y lo tenían guardado ni más ni menos que hace otros casi diez años  Hasta me lo vendieron barato porque la caja ya estaba hecha pomada 

La idea de esa "juntada" que hicimos fue contrastar el ECM y el DBX contra un Bruel de hiendaudio. Por un lado para curiosear, y por el otro para poder sacar la respuesta y luego armar archivos de calibración "a medida".


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 20, 2014)

Les dejo para leer 






http://www.firstpr.com.au/rwi/mics/

http://realfield.com/anm/

Saludos !


----------

